# Richtig werfen mit der Multirolle



## Kunze (31. März 2002)

Hallo! Habe mir unlängst eine kleine Multirolle vom Typ Ultimate Sonar 10 zum Spinnfischen zugelegt. Member Fossiebaer war so nett und hat sie für mich besorgt.  :m  Will morgen mit den ersten Wurfübungen beginnen. Habe, bevor ich geflochtene Schnur verwende, ne 0,25er Monofile draufgespult. Eine Frage an die Multirollenwurfauskenner: Was muß ich speziell beachten, daß meine ersten Versuche auf diesem Gebiet, nicht in einer mittleren Katastrophe enden? Danke schon mal im voraus.  #h


----------



## Guen (31. März 2002)

Hi Kunze , ich kann Dir da leider nicht helfen ,aber ich lese gespannt mit  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Kunze (31. März 2002)

Mal sehn was morgen bzw. heute so auf mich zu kommt. ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2002)

Kenn die Rolle zwar nicht, aber zum beachten folgendes:
Außer der normalen Bremse hat sie als Wurfrolle wahrscheinlich eine Spulenbremse, die das überlaufen der Spule beim Wurf verhindern soll.
Diese sollte man als Anfänger erst mal so einstellen, daß der Köder bei gerade gehaltenener Rute gerade noch bei geöffneter Rolle ablaufen kann.
Nicht mit den ersten Würfen auf Weite gehen, sondern erst versuchen das Gefühl zu kriegen.
Man wirft mehr mit der "ganzen" Rute, also nicht wie bei der Stationären "aus dem Handgelenk" mit starker Bewegung der Spitze, sondern mit einer langsameren, aber stetigen Beschleunigung aus dem ganzen Arm.
Der Moment zum loslassen ist der, wenn man Zug auf der Rolle spürt, mu0t Du ein bißchen üben.
Sobald der Köder/Blei auf dem Wasser auftrifft, die Spule sanft mit dem Daumen abbremsen.
Je besser das klappt, desto weiter kannst Du oben genannte Spulenbremse aufdrehen: Je weiter auf, desto weiter werfen und desto mehr beim auftreffen des Köders auf die Oberfläche aufpassen!!!
Und wie egsagt, langsam anfangen und dann Kraft und Wurfweite immer weiter steigern.
Viel Spaß beim Üben.


----------



## silentwatcher (31. März 2002)

Hi Kunze,

wie Thomas9904 schon beschrieben hat, solltes Du die Spulenbremse erst einmal so einstellen das der Köder langsam zum Boden sinkt. Das Wurfgewicht nicht zu leicht wählen lieber etwas schwerer, desweiteren mußt Du auf einen sicheren Stand achten, schon ein leichtes nachwippen mit dem Körper wird zu Schnursalat führen. Zum Wurf:
Die Spule mit dem Daumen festhalten und die Rute von hinten nach vorne führen ohne die Bewegung zu unterbrechen. Im Gegensatz zur Stationär ist es wichtig das Du die Rute in einem Winkel von 45Grad stoppst und die Spule loslässt so das der Köder Schräg nach oben von Dir weg fliegt. Sobald der Köder bzw. das Blei sich kurz vor dem auftreffen auf Wasser/Boden befindet wieder den Daumen auf die Spule legen und das Ganze leicht abbremsen. So, dass müsste es eigentlich gewesen sein und nicht aufgeben, probieren, probieren und nochmals probieren!!!

frohes Perrückeentwirren:q wünscht

Silentwatcher


----------



## schlot (31. März 2002)

Hai Kunze,
Thomas 9904 u. silentwatcher haben das schon gut beschrieben, hab das letztes Jahr auch so probiert,
wirst Dich einige mal ärgern   müssen mit der Zeit bekommst Du den "Dreh" raus :z .

Grüße aus dem Süden

schlot


----------



## Kunze (31. März 2002)

Hallo! Danke erstmal für die schnellen und wertvollen Tipps.  #6 Die Ultimate Sonar 10 hat eine Fliehkraftbremse. Das erleichtert die Sache ungemein. Bin gerade von den Wurfübungen zurück. Die Fliehkraftbremse kann ich je nach Ködergewicht einstellen, es hat ein Rad von 0 bis 10, was sich leicht bewerkstellen läßt. Habe mit Gewichten von 5g bis 60g geworfen. Bei Einstellung bis 5 und bis 15g Gewicht empfiehlt es sich, beim Auftreffen des Köders auf dem Wasser, den Finger unterstützend auf die Spule zu legen. Ab 20g und Einstellung ab 7 und aufwärts wird`s perfekt. Keinerlei Überlaufen der Schnur nach dem Auftreffen des Köders auf`s Wasser. Hatte nur einmal kleinen Fitz. Einstellung 2 und 10g Gewicht, sowie kein Abbremsen der Spule bei Aufschlag. [ALIGN=left]@Michel:[/ALIGN]  Dein Taschenmesser kam hier zum Einsatz.  #6  [ALIGN=left]Ist ja nur ein Test, bevor die Geflochtene drauf kommt.[/ALIGN]  Ich muß sagen, daß ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Test war. Habe es mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Es könnte eine meiner Lieblingsrollen werden.  #h   PS: Ich denke, bei einer Multi ohne dieses Hilfsmittel wird`s Ernst und es geht ans "Eingemachte".


----------



## Angelheini (31. März 2002)

Moin Kunze,

wie bist Du eigentlich auf die Multi gekommen ?

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2002)

Moin Kunze !
Ich gratuliere dir zu deiner Anschaffung. Multirolle ist genial zu angeln. Ich kenne zwar nicht deine Rolle und ob die mit kleinen Gewichten funzt aber ich fische nur noch mit Multi beim pilken und möchte nichts anderes mehr in der Hand haben.


----------



## Kunze (31. März 2002)

Hallo! Die Multirolle schaut so aus. [ALIGN=left]@ Angelheini: Mein Angelhändler hat mir diese empfohlen. Die Hälfte im Preis einer ABU - gut und zuverlässig. [/ALIGN] Fein dosierbare Sternbremse. Kann das so beim ersten Test bestätigen. Bin zufrieden. [ALIGN=left]@ M_S: Danke für die Glückwünsche. Man sollte das eben mal ausprobieren. Fast alle Amis und viele Norweger angeln mit Multis. Ich denke die wissen warum. [/ALIGN]


----------



## Klausi (2. April 2002)

Ich habe meine ersten Wurfversuche mit der ABU 4601 Backslash gemacht. Zum Üben kann man diese Multi nehmen aber ansonsten nicht. Mit viel Übung macht es jetzt richtig Spass damit auf Hecht und Zander zu fischen. Man hat einen sehr guten Kontakt zum Köder und mit den Wurfweiten kann ich mich jetzt auch mit einer Stationären Rolle messen, habe jetzt aber eine Calcutta 251. Man braucht nur Geduld und dann klappt es auch.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Guen (2. April 2002)

Ja ,die Shimano ist schon ein Traum ,aber leider im Gegensatz zu ABU auch viel teurer  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Redbeetle78 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Richtig werfen mit der Multirolle*

Hallo erstmal, ich muss sagen das ich hier alles mit Begeisterung lese, da ich mir auch Multirollen zugelegt habe die bei einem Schlauchboot kauf dabei waren. Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Vorstellung wie das funktionieren sollte.
Aber nun bin ich ja auch hier :O) 

Vielleicht hat jemand schon mal mit dieser Multirolle zu tun gehabt und kann mir genauso weiterhelfen. Daiwa Viento ich hab keine Ahnung welche Rädchen für was sind. 

Ich hoffe das ich diesen Thread nun nicht gestört habe .

Petri Kay


----------



## benihana (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Richtig werfen mit der Multirolle*



Redbeetle78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand schon mal mit dieser Multirolle zu tun gehabt und kann mir genauso weiterhelfen. Daiwa Viento ich hab keine Ahnung welche Rädchen für was sind.
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich diesen Thread nun nicht gestört habe .
> 
> Petri Kay



Hi Kay,

Die Viento ist eine ganz schöne Rolle. Sie hat noch ein extra Feature, den twitchin Bar. Das ist der kleine Hebel oberhalb der Spule. Bei geschlossener Rolle kannst du damit so 15-20 cm Schnur ruckartig einziehen. Eignet sich damit zum Beispiel gut zum vertikalen. 
Einfach mal den Anweisungen hier folgen. Die spulenbremse liegt logischerweise direkt parallel mit der Spule, die sternförmige Bremse an der Kurbel ist die Drillbremse, auf der anderen Seite ist dann die Zentrifugal oder Magnetbremse. 

Viel Spaß mit der Rolle.


----------

